# Self driving cars!! SELF DRIVING CARS!! SELFF DRIVINGG CARSS!!!



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Uber keeps making press releases about their impending (any day now!!!) takeover of the streets by their self-driving cars and have brainwashed many Uber drivers to believe they wont have a job a year from now. It’s almost as if they are hanging a carrot on a string in front of the investors to keep the money flowing in..

But - has Uber ever published (or has anyone published) what the business plan is for all of these self-driving cars? 

Currently Uber is a “technology company” (NOT a taxi service) that pays drivers almost nothing to do their bidding.. Is the plan that Uber is going to replace these cheap drivers with hundreds of thousands of self-driving cars, at a cost of lets say $10k-$15k each, and change from a technology company into a taxi service? I havn’t done the math, but is the up-front cost to purchase (or even lease) a self-driving car, insure it, and pay people to clean it, maintain it, fix it, and then replace it/do at all over in 3-5 years going to be more profitable than paying a driver $1-$2 a mile?

If anyone has seen anything published about what the actual plan is for all these self-driving cars that will be replacing us any day now (seriously, some Uber drivers believe that!) please post the link - i am genuinely curious about what Uber’s actual plan is.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

IERide said:


> Uber keeps making press releases about their impending (any day now!!!) takeover of the streets by their self-driving cars and have brainwashed many Uber drivers to believe they wont have a job a year from now. It's almost as if they are hanging a carrot on a string in front of the investors to keep the money flowing in..
> 
> But - has Uber ever published (or has anyone published) what the business plan is for all of these self-driving cars?
> 
> ...


Their plan.

Create the hype.
Sell the myth.
Cash in on the gullibility.
Drink fruity drinks by the ocean.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Gung-Ho said:


> Their plan.
> 
> Create the hype.
> Sell the myth.
> ...


*Cool, count me in!*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I get the hype because hey, let’s face it: all PR is hype. But a few reality checks:

1. Does Uber have the necessary maintenance infrastructure in place? No
2. Does Uber have the bucks to lay out for a $50-$100k PER VEHICLE to put approx 2,000 vehicles PER MARKET on the streets? That’s $50-$100 MILLION PER MARKET. Also, seems unlikely.
3. Do SDCs even work on the scale that Uber is on now? Also no.

Like PE says “don’t believe the hype”


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Pretty much what i've been thinking - but my original question still stands: *Has Uber ever actually outlined the plan publicly*? Or do they never get past the "our self driving cars are coming !!!!" ?

(PS - just heard a news report that Uber is pausing testing SDC because one of their cars ran over a baby or something - missed the details).


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IERide said:


> Pretty much what i've been thinking - but my original question still stands: *Has Uber ever actually outlined the plan publicly*? Or do they never get past the "our self driving cars are coming !!!!" ?
> 
> (PS - just heard a news report that Uber is pausing testing SDC because one of their cars ran over a baby or something - missed the details).


Outlining a plan means they actually want to do this.

They don't really want to do this, they just want to goose their investors.

They're making this up as they go along.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> O
> They don't really want to do this, they just want to goose their investors.


This has been my theory from the very beginning.. Dangling the carrot..
OR
Maybe they develop the tech and then sell it..
either way, it would be nice to see their plan.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IERide said:


> This has been my theory from the very beginning.. Dangling the carrot..
> OR
> Maybe they develop the tech and then sell it..
> either way, it would be nice to see their plan.


I think anyone with common sense knows that uber's plan is... they have no plan


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I think anyone with common sense knows that uber's plan is... they have no plan


Exactly. There's a reason Travis wanted to bail out


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Exactly. There's a reason Travis wanted to bail out


Travis didn't want to bail out.

If he would have had his way he would still be there.

But I don't know what's more pathetic:

Travis thinking he could stay on as CEO with his off the wall ideas or the board thinking that all they had to do was get a new CEO and the whole company would be fixed?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Ohh god, I’m having flashbacks to the board at Apple firing Steve Jobs, hiring a “business expert” to replace him, then come to within days of bankruptcy before firing the ‘expert’ (actually, a couple) and hiring back Jobs - we all know what happened after that..
Can you imagine Travis coming back to save the day and building Uber into the most profitable company on the planet?!

.....bwhuahhaha! Me either!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IERide said:


> Ohh god, I'm having flashbacks to the board at Apple firing Steve Jobs, hiring a "business expert" to replace him, then come to within days of bankruptcy before firing the 'expert' (actually, a couple) and hiring back Jobs - we all know what happened after that..
> Can you imagine Travis coming back to save the day and building Uber into the most profitable company on the planet?!
> 
> .....bwhuahhaha! Me either!


Mr Kalanick, I knew Steve Jobs. Steve Jobs was a friend of mine. Travis, you are no Steve Jobs


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Mr Kalanick, I knew Steve Jobs. Steve Jobs was a friend of mine. Travis, you are no Steve Jobs


LOLz!
My guess is that most of the ignorant millennial Uber drivers here will have no idea what that means - but i got it.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

IERide said:


> This has been my theory from the very beginning.. Dangling the carrot..
> OR
> Maybe they develop the tech and then sell it..
> either way, it would be nice to see their plan.


That ain't happening. Google is ahead of Uber in the game, and has a $#%* ton more money to get there first.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Do you realize what happens when self-driving cars takeover? I'll give you a hint. Sir would you like fries with that order?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Taxi tony said:


> Do you realize what happens when self-driving cars takeover? I'll give you a hint. Sir would you like fries with that order?


It's a good thing that based on the issues mentioned above, they wont be taking over for a long, long time.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Taxi tony said:


> Do you realize what happens when self-driving cars takeover? I'll give you a hint. Sir would you like fries with that order?


This incident is a major setback to SDCs "taking over" and a huge case of "I told ya so". Plus there are no less than dozens of other things that could go wrong with SDCs that i and others have warned that can equally come true as well.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Taxi tony said:


> A driverless car means you don't have a job you idiots.


So then, I'm guessing you didnt _actually read_ any of the words already posted?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IERide said:


> This has been my theory from the very beginning.. Dangling the carrot..
> OR
> Maybe they develop the tech and then sell it..
> either way, it would be nice to see their plan.


It worked for drivers . . .



iheartuber said:


> This incident is a major setback to SDCs "taking over" and a huge case of "I told ya so". Plus there are no less than dozens of other things that could go wrong with SDCs that i and others have warned that can equally come true as well.


It will be a disaster !
Rolling garbage cans and DEATH TRAPS !


----------

